# Blind mounted camera tonight :-)



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Short, and got some head in the way, but there will be more to come 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=54wSdhngBJY&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

The link says the video was removed. ???


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Wasn't my video, guess the other club member pulled it... boooo.. let me text-assault him

Try it now


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

And back transport practice with Jäger. The first minute is black for some reason...


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)




----------

